# kat dennings lipstick



## christyeich (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm trying to find a lip color like Kat Denning's in nick and norah's infinite playlist, it's a red color but it looks matte to me, and it also looks flushed and somewhat natural, if anyone can suggest something that would be gggreeeeat. here is a picture


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 7, 2009)

mac strawbaby lipstick maybe? its from the fafi collection but im sure you could still find it through in the clearance bin or mac's gone but not forgotten number.

--edit i think strawbaby lipstick is too shimmery and shiny O_O


----------



## rachybloom (Feb 7, 2009)

this is a really vague suggestion but it's all I have..

try taking a yellow-based red (more coral than true red) apply it, then blot so it's less intense and more like a stain (which is what her lips look like)


----------



## frist (Feb 8, 2009)

This is super duper pretty. It's the best I've ever seen her look!

i actually do have a suggestion. You could try Cherry Glisten by Avon, it's a pro to go l/s. I have a picture of me wearing it. 

http://img.makeupalley.com/1/2/1/1/1191598.JPG

http://img.makeupalley.com/1/2/1/1/1191599.JPG

http://img.makeupalley.com/1/2/1/1/1191601.JPG


Similar color anyway.


----------



## frist (Feb 8, 2009)

I know Cherry Glisten is sheerer, but honestly you could just layer a few times it and blot. In those pics I was going for more sheer of a look. 

Also her lips look like they're lined on the bottom but not on the top. Which gives it a really messy yet defined look. Because right above her cupid's brow the color is extended, like she "wasn't paying attention while applying" kind of look... which of course, I'm sure is on purpose.


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 8, 2009)

Woah at her tata's !
Moxy needs to see this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe try a pinky red color lipstick and blot it?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 18, 2011)

cc


----------

